# GAF Masterflow R100 Whole House Fan Remote



## Fitstdy (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for contacting MasterFlow Products. 
To purchase the R100 remote control for our Tandem Whole House fan, please contact Customer Care at 800-755-9392 (M-F, 8-5 EDT). They accept Visa or MasterCard and can assist in your purchase.
Thanks … Jh

Jeffrey Hiatt
Manager MasterFlow Customer Care Group
[email protected]
910-663-3705 (O)
910-259-7428 (F)
295 McKoy Rd.
Burgaw, NC 28425


----------



## Fitstdy (Jun 6, 2018)

Works. 35.95$ a little steep. They want pay-pal.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Fitstdy said:


> Works. 35.95$ a little steep. They want pay-pal.



I got one. Cost is kinda high, but the fan is useless without it. I suppose one could wire it to a wall switch.


----------



## CalebRoberts (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Jeffrey, 

Thanks for posting this info. I too needed to buy a replacement remote control for a WHFTAN1. We recently bought a house that has this unit installed but no remote came with the house.

I can see that there is a missing part (or perhaps more than one) because the arm that lifts the insulating lid is not attached to that lid. 

I ordered the remote control today and I hope that when it arrives that it will be apparent how I can attach that arm to the lid with some locally obtainable hardware. The Master Flow tech rep couldn't provide any parts list / diagram as this is an obsolete product. 

Jeffry, perhaps you were already asked but do you think you could provide any more documentation on this product besides the customer assembly instructions that are available on the web site? Perhaps there is a production-line assembly instructions docuent, anything that provides any sort of parts diagram, parts list, engineering drawings of any sort?

I design made-in-USA products and I don't thing $35 is at all expensive for a replacement remote. But also, we retain all engineering, assembly and parts list documents for all of our products (current and long EOL) for the last 25 years of production. thanks, Caleb



Fitstdy said:


> Thank you for contacting MasterFlow Products.
> To purchase the R100 remote control for our Tandem Whole House fan, please contact Customer Care at 800-755-9392 (M-F, 8-5 EDT). They accept Visa or MasterCard and can assist in your purchase.
> Thanks … Jh
> 
> ...


----------

